# common toad care sheet



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

Any advice on how to keep Common Toads plz?


----------



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

ANYONE :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Caleb (Oct 21, 2009)

Toad Basics - Keeping ground-dwelling Toads. A care sheet for Bufo, Anaxyrus, Spea, Scaphiopus, Ollotis, Alytes, Pelobates


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Most people will say DON'T KEEP THEM / Leave them be etc 

Here's a virtual tank tour I did a good few years ago... might help

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRsM9HLiM98


----------



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

Yeah understand that, didn't go looking for one but was given it


----------



## jasonm96 (Aug 30, 2015)

It's funny how a lot of people will be like 'don't keep them, they belong in the wild' but all animals in the pet trade were wild caught at one point and some (mainly toads) still are. At least if you collect them from the wild you can observe the natural conditions better, set them up right and take them in a sustainable way and without that long stressful journey.


----------



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

*common toad care*

so i know they can eat mealworms and hoppers but what else, also should i be giving it normal tap water or de-chlorinated bottled. And do they need any type of lighting. Like i said had it just dumped on me but want to do my best to look after it. There isn't much info on the care of this type of toad so any help most welcome.
Or if ppl think i should release it into the wild then so beit.


----------



## ryan w (Jul 10, 2011)

when I kept them I found they behaved more naturally and fed better with a small amount of uv, I covered about two thirds of the enclosure with a 2 percent tube. Match the times with our own daylight hours. I also used de-chlorinated water or fresh rain water when practical, keeping in groups of 3 worked well in a a 3x2 Viv. Try and diversify the food as much as possible making sure to gut load with occasional dusting.


----------



## jasonm96 (Aug 30, 2015)

2 percent tube inside the tank is a good idea yes I'm not convinced they get much d3 in their diet of insects. I would dust at least once per week, though


----------



## creepycrawlies (Dec 2, 2014)

I keep mine in an outdoor enclosure. As long as it is escape proof and they have a place to go underground to escape the frost and the heat they will do well.

I feed mine crickets, earth worms and what they catch themselves.

They are not native here so mine are captive bred.


----------

